# Getting a cold ....Can u take vitamin c while on suprecur and menopur



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im on 0.3 suprecur and 3 to 1 of menopur. I'm getting a cold and was wanting to take some vitamin c tablets daily to try and boost my immune system as I really don't want a cold to blow my chances if ex next week. Can I? Any other suggestions of what to do to shift this cold?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm sorry but vitamin c makes no difference to colds in the average person.

http://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/cold-guide/vitamin-c-for-common-cold

You just have to sit it out. A cold will last 5-7 days regardless of what you do. It won't ruin your chances of IVF working either.

There is something called first defence, but I don't know too much about it. It is recommended to see your doctor if pregnant or breast feeding before you use it and there won't be any research on IVF drugs with it. It can stop the cold from developing if used early enough by changing the environment in the nose so the virus can't take hold.

/links


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank u mistletoe for ur reply. Will having a cold stop them from doing the egg collection?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you having a general anaesthetic or sedation?

In my experience a general anaesthetic would only be put off if you have a secondary chest infection as the tube put down to help you breathe can also cause chest infections. Sedation is less likely to be affected as your throat is not intubated and you breathe for yourself throughout.

If you are worried, do check with the clinic. It must happen a lot and I have never heard of anyone's egg collection being cancelled because of a cold.

If they really can't do anything that might make you sleepy they can use a regional anaesthestic technique (put local anaesthetic in the cervix) and give you gas and air to tolerate the procedure.


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

They said it would be done with sedation x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm sure it will be fine then. Just let the clinic know you have a cold sooner rather than later and they can put your mins at rest.

When I was about to have one EC i'd been in contact with Swine flu at work and was worried I'd have that. They said that if worst came to worst and I did get it they would still do the procedure, but take precautions to protect the staff and other patients. 
I was lucky and did not catch it.


----------

